# Comfort turn signal module (3 flashes)



## lazlow (Oct 8, 2004)

I was wondering if anyone had this part number for the comfort control module that will allow me to do the 3 flashes. I've got a 2002 Allroad.

Thanks!


----------



## lazlow (Oct 8, 2004)

Bump


----------



## lazlow (Oct 8, 2004)

Bump


----------



## petethepug (May 25, 2001)

Nice little feature to automate defensive driving behavior. I never used to signal. Taking on the responsibility of three kids and a wife in the car changed that. I've seen the aftermarket versions:

http://www.ebay.com/itm/1x-3x-Komfortblinker-Blinkrelais-AUDI-A6-ALLROAD-/321626728313

VAG has a version that is specifically made for the Mk V VW but an easy install on the allroad:

http://www.audizine.com/forum/showthread.php/298425-DIY-B5-Any-Comfort-Signal-Mod-(3-Blinks)










Works on the Merc's too:

http://www.benzworld.org/forums/w12...4-how-retrofitting-tap-pass-turn-signals.html


----------

